# CHEAP DIY magnetic stirrer



## stevie g (5/6/15)

just spent an hour making my magnetic stirrer. It is very elementary and rough but it works.

I stripped magnets from a hdd and the fan comes from a server. Stirrer bar was bought in germiston for 25 bucks and beaker was 30. All in under r100-

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke187 (5/6/15)

Where about in Germiston did you get the bar. Please send me the details, I dont work far from Germiston

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

379 president avenue. Labequip.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/12/15)

Does anyone know where I could get one of those stir bars in the Randburg area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/12/15)

Found somewhere in kya sands 

http://www.thebeerkeg.co.za/ 

R45 each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (2/2/16)

hehe cool stuff man, my arms are sore from shaking my bottles. They so sore I can't ummm....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Found somewhere in kya sands
> 
> http://www.thebeerkeg.co.za/
> 
> R45 each



direct link for those who dont want to dig through all of the beer stuff 
http://www.thebeerkeg.co.za/catalog/magnetic-stir-bar-30mm.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

Sprint said:


> 379 president avenue. Labequip.co.za


OMG! Who's going to go shopping in JHB for me?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/2/16)

Just a heads up. If anybody wants to order from Labequip, it`s best to email first and make sure they have what you need at the office. They keep majority of their stock off site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX (2/2/16)

http://www.labequip.co.za///p/78214/magnetic-stirrer-bars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (23/10/16)

Until I saw this thread I thought this was all my own idea and was going to post something new. Such is life... Some slight differences though. Works just fine using an old 5V, 2Amp cellphone battery charger as power supply.
Currently using parts from an XBox. Thanks to the above will be ordering a proper "Flea" soon and maybe upgrade to a 12V power supply if the flea can handle it.







Currently using the magnet that "locks" the CD to the CD drive.

Built from recycled material. Cost so far = R0.00

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Caveman (24/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Until I saw this thread I thought this was all my own idea and was going to post something new. Such is life... Some slight differences though. Works just fine using an old 5V, 2Amp cellphone battery charger as power supply.
> Currently using parts from an XBox. Thanks to the above will be ordering a proper "Flea" soon and maybe upgrade to a 12V power supply if the flea can handle it.
> View attachment 72631
> View attachment 72632
> ...


I've always been too afraid to use an open piece of metal in my juice. Have you noticed it affecting the flavor at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (24/10/16)

Caveman said:


> I've always been too afraid to use an open piece of metal in my juice. Have you noticed it affecting the flavor at all?


Hi @Caveman , I also use a metal bar and no difference at all. I mixed 2 of exact same juice, one without stirring and one with stirring with the metal bar and no difference. (But I did clean it properly)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (24/10/16)

Quakes said:


> Hi @Caveman , I also use a metal bar and no difference at all. I mixed 2 of exact same juice, one without stirring and one with stirring with the metal bar and no difference. (But I did clean it properly)


Awesome thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Junior (11/11/16)

Where can i get those stirrer bars in Cape Town? The magnets I have are too weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/11/16)

Junior said:


> Where can i get those stirrer bars in Cape Town? The magnets I have are too weak.


Not sure in cape town but myself gonna order some from jhb. Pm me and we see if u may wanna join .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (30/4/18)

Anyone found one in Cape town yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Thanks for bumping this thread. This is surely something that I will make.
Thinking of using a laptop cooling pad. The benefit is that it comes with a table.
Now I need magnets, stir bar and a beaker.
Where can I find a dead harddrive ?? I have several back in india but shipping it from there would be a little too expensive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread. This is surely something that I will make.
> Thinking of using a laptop cooling pad. The readymade setup comes with a table.
> Now I need magnets, stir bar and a beaker.


Im building one from an old HDD, now just waiting on my stirrer bar from BLCK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Im building one from an old HDD, now just waiting on my stirrer bar from BLCK


U have any other dead harddrive for me ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U have any other dead harddrive for me ?


I will have a look tonight and let you know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Dietz said:


> I will have a look tonight and let you know


Thanks soo much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

